# Free nano offer extended to canadian store!



## sim.all (Jul 17, 2005)

Check out the apple store at apple.ca! Free Ipod nano
here's how much you can get back when you buy a new apple computer.


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

heres the form you fill out which explains how the discount works - your discount changes depending on the mac you buy as well

http://store.apple.com/Catalog/US/Images/bts/BTS2006Rebate_CA_ENG.pdf


----------



## Munch (Jun 15, 2006)

Any idea if just graduated university students can get in on this? I know apple sometimes asks for proof as a student, and I still have my student card, but graduated just this May. Or is it possible for me to buy it for my younger sibling who is still a student and still be able to get in on it?


----------



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

dammit i should have waited to get my Macbook!


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Your student card typically has an expiry date on it, as long as you are within that date it doesn't matter if you are actively taking classes or not.


----------



## Munch (Jun 15, 2006)

My card actually has no expiry date. Only a start date. Anyone know if they ever ask for more proof besides a student card?


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Nope, I can still sign into the educational store with my number from 3 years ago, mind you I haven't actually ordered anything.


----------



## district (Sep 14, 2003)

This is great news. I originally came here to post a gripe about how us Canadians weren't included in the offer  .

Maybe I will get that Macbook after all.


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

Great to hear! 

Well, not for me, but my sister is buying her MacBook soon. So that should be great for her...


----------



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

Well, I guess if you don't have a Nano (and aren't buying a new Mac), this summer will be a great time to pick one up on Ebay, or in the Classifieds


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

sweeeeeeeeeet, I'm only weeks away from buying my Macbook pro too


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

The Mini isn't included as qualifying for the offer; boo! XX)


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Fox: It wasn't included last year either. It's probably 'cause the margins are a little lower on the mini - it's a pretty cheap comp. Apple wants you to spend more $$$ before you get something free


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Just got my order in. Went for the low-end iBook, and will spend the cash I'd otherwise have spent on the midrange model, opting to add two gigs of RAM (CanadaRam has a 2-gig kit for $277) instead of the DVD-burner. I figure the RAM will more than make up for the slightly-slower processor.

And a four-gig nano! Hmmm... waitaminute... I already bought a four-gig nano. What'll I do with two?


M


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

*apple+iPod*

my mail just whistled while listening to "the pot" by tool and it's the "buy a qualifying mac and get an iPod" deal has come to canada i suppose?


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

yes it has...

http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=41681


----------



## alon99 (May 20, 2006)

*Free iPod for new Mac buyers*

I just got an e-advertisement from Apple that says you can get at $205 rebate on an iPod when purchased with a new mac. 

I bought my macbook about 3 weeks ago. Too bad, since I would have waited the 3 weeks for a free nano!

Just a heads up to anyone who is in the market, now it's an even better time to buy!

Alon


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

*Apple Education Special, now in Canada!*

It's official - buy a Mac (not including the Mini) and an iPod (including a nano or shuffle) before September 16, and receive a rebate of $205.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Merged 4 threads about the rebate on iPods for education customers into the first thread.


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

Isn't this wonderful news one week after I just purchased my MB?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

applebook said:


> Isn't this wonderful news one week after I just purchased my MB?


Sounds typical to me.

D


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

Chealion said:


> Merged 4 threads about the rebate on iPods for education customers into the first thread.


lol, yes you did.... i've been looking for my post for a couple of days!


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

dolawren said:


> Sounds typical to me.
> 
> D


can't you get this done up to two weeks after or something like that? i'm sure you can call apple.


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

I highly doubt it. Apple's terms are pretty clear, but you know what? Since I've purchased like 6 new Macs over the last few years, I'll call them up and see if they'll toss me a bone.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

If it's only been a few weeks, ask the store first if they'll adjust the receipt. Especially if you have only just picked up the computer.


----------

